# Songs for the Plague Times



## Eddy Edson (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 13, 2020)

They can start showing "Home Alone" on a repeating loop.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Neens (Mar 15, 2020)

LOVE that I can guarantee some humour here! Even in these times...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Andy HB (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Neens (Mar 15, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


>


I was going to post this one but couldn't get media content to upload.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 15, 2020)

Neens said:


> I was going to post this one but couldn't get media content to upload.



I just posted the YouTube URL and the forum worked its magic!


----------



## Neens (Mar 15, 2020)

Simple Plan - Astronaut
not magic - using links on toolbar...


----------



## Neens (Mar 15, 2020)

magic!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## grovesy (Mar 16, 2020)

Is the point of this Thread the titles or the actual songs to listen too!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 16, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Is the point of this Thread the titles or the actual songs to listen too!



Both!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 16, 2020)

Can’t believe it’s taken me so long to get to this one


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 17, 2020)

Slit your wrists stuff, this


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 20, 2020)

Via Twitter...


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Lilian (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 21, 2020)

Too good!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 27, 2020)

Coronavirus Rhapsody


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243343870844264449

I guess a lot of people have a lot of time on their hands ...


----------

